# My New Nurii



## Martyd (Dec 2, 2012)

I just got these today, complements of Ghazanfar Ghori. The pic does not do them justice.


----------



## deftones2015 (Dec 7, 2007)

Awesome! I miss crypts like crazy. Nice to see people are still into them


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

It's funny that c.nurii seems to be widely available in the U.S. Found out it could be found locally in the wild in my country. Unfortunately, it's never been seen at any LFS. Neither have I seen any in real life. A friend who claimed to have it said it's growing very slow. Not everyone has access to the forest here especially those in the cities.


----------

